# How to remove tire marks from wood floors?



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a wheel with a really cheap tire that I use on my indoor trainer. I noticed that the tire is leaving marks on my wood floor. The Vittoria Rubinos on my regular wheels do not leave marks. What's the best way to remove these tire marks? Damp cloths are ineffective.


----------



## itsIRIEpat (Mar 3, 2006)

Try a pencil eraser!


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

itsIRIEpat said:


> Try a pencil eraser!


Well I'll be damned . . . thanks!


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I have had good luck with mineral spirits for cleaning wood floors... But I don't know about tire marks. And if you found something that works I might be tempted to stick with that.


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser


----------



## benz256 (Aug 15, 2006)

screamtone said:


> Mr. Clean Magic Eraser


I concur.. this thing will take scuff marks off anything.. even white walls!


----------

